# The Coffee Thread!



## redkitty

Hello fellow coffee connoisseurs! 

How do you take your coffee???  Black?  Cream?  Sugar?  

I'm living in a country full of tea and instant coffee!  Instant coffee!!  Blah!  Yes we have loads of Starbucks, but I make my own coffee, grinding fresh beans and using a drip coffee maker.  My lovely parents ship me care packages full of Extra Dark French Roast beans from Trader Joes.  YUM.  I also love other varieties, but I dont wanna ask for other blends!  (I miss Peets...mmmm)

Recently I starting using a Boudin French Press and I cant decided if I like it better than the drip.  Thoughts? 


*
*


----------



## Candocook

I think the French press needs a coarse grind. I LOVE French press coffee--few cups are better than those from a French press, I think.
I have recently gotten coffee at Sam's--can't quite give the name, but it's organic and fair traded, and an espresso dark roast. I ground it for espresso and make it both as espresso and in my Krups automatic drip. DEEElicious coffee. Always black for me.
Costco's Kirkland brand coffee from Starbucks is also good.
I actively dislike flavored coffees of any kind--yuck!!
A really delicious coffee available online is Cafe Britt. It is an organic coffee plantation in Costa Rica that we visited. The coffee is SO smooth--they have in some manner roasted/removed the acidic part of coffee. Their espresso roast is particularly delicious.


----------



## Loprraine

Black, with just a bit of sugar.  I love the French press also, unfortunately, don't have one!


----------



## lulu

Oh redkitty, porr you, you are getting the worst of UK aren't you!  Believe it or not we do get some nice coffees, I'll put my thinking cap on as to where I would be coffee shopping if I were in Bristol proper, but, er, nowhere springs to mind   Have you tried sourcing UK merchants online?  Cheaper than having your parents send you some, and may be fun exploring other tastes?  (of a decent quality of course)

I love French press, or in England, cafetiere coffee.  Its also very, very easy to make a passable cup.  Some lucky soulds, like my sister can make an amazing cup with the cheapest ground beans with this method, and people think it is a much better bean than she has used.  

Instant is quite a different drink.  I LOVE coffee, and I luckily have a DH who learnt from his Italian childhood to make a superb cup any way I want it and who makes me a delicious cup most mornings. I also keep instant and have a cup of that most days too, but I consider it a very very different drink, not coffee even!  But I do know a lot of, particularly older, lower income bracket Brits, who, because it was never available, have never developed a tatse for REAL coffee, and for whom instant is the only doable drink.


----------



## Uncle Bob

My coffee of choice is..Coffee and Chicory...brewed strong with a bit of cream!! Delicious.


----------



## VickiQ

I drink my coffee black. I don't care for the "flavored" coffees but, I do enjoy frosty coffee drinks in the summer.I can't start the day without coffee and the concensus around here is I shouldn't even try!!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## DampCharcoal

I take mine black and slightly strong if I can. Unfortunately, the coffee maker is on the fritz and I'm drinking warm well water with instant coffee. Gad, this stuff is vile.


----------



## bethzaring

I take a bit of coffee with my top milk. I need my coffee daily. I use an old fashioned drip coffee maker. Heat the water to 185*F and pour through the cylindar where the grounds are. I have started to mix cinnamon with the grounds, pretty good. The coffee maker works with no electricity, very important to a person who needs coffee daily and whose power goes off with great regularity.

This is a picture of the type of coffee maker I use, it is made by Porcelier, was made in the 1930's to the 1950's.  The only thing that can go wrong is if you break them.  But I have that covered, I have about 10 of these units.


----------



## YT2095

Strong black and 3 sugars, freshly ground each morning (mostly done on Auto-Pilot), and consumed in total Silence.


----------



## lovecd

My absolute favorite is Turkish Coffee!!!  Everything else pales in comparison.  Only problem is I haven't mastered it at home as of yet (Getting closer though), so I have to go to a wonderful cafe that serves it.

As for my weekly coffee- I use a grind and brew drip coffee maker with a whole bean espresso roast from a local store.  I do add a flavored cream(Internatioal Delight) in the morning.  If drinking in the afternoon or evening I my coffee is black usually with something sweet.  

On the weekends I use my French Press and prefer this to drip coffee maker, but too time consuming during the week and I can't set it the night before.

I only like one flavored coffee that is served at a local cafe- Hazelnut, otherwise would never buy flavored coffee.


----------



## PytnPlace

I take it black and prefer darker roasts - about 4 cups/day thankyou.  I love the french press!  Don't have one myself but I do enjoy the resulted flavor from those little dynamos!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Not sure what a french press is but I take mine three different ways.

At home-----1/2 a sugar
At work-----2 sugar and cream
At Timmy's....Tim Hortons for all you non-canadians---extra large triple triple

Odd how different places you do different things.

During the evening if I have coffee I like it with French Vanilla flavoured cream, or Baileys


----------



## pdswife

Coffee is a must every morning!!

I like mine with vanilla cream ( sugar free).

At starbucks on Sunday I have a tall non-fat no whip white mocha, extra hot.  YUMMMMY!


----------



## kimbaby

sometimes black, sometimes with cream and sugar,just depends on my mood...


----------



## Alix

Mine is usually black, but like Tanis, if I have some in the evening I may add a splash of something sweet and milky. 

I like all coffees. Including flavoured ones. I am fortunate though to have a Second Cup nearby where I can get my GOOD flavoured stuff. I'm also addicted to Maple flavoured coffee. Ken keeps me supplied.


----------



## Aria

I take my coffee black.  I prefer Gevalia Breakfast Blend...order several times a year.  The red bag Eight O'clock.   In all cases I pour my coffee beans in my old fashione grinder and grind just before use.

Like tea also.  Coffee morning.  Tea:  Green    My favorite:  Good Earth
Green Tea (comes in a green box individual wrap with a "chinaman"graphic on box.

Some time it is loose tea:  Bancha, Sancha (Japanese).  Only Green Tea


----------



## JohnL

I like plain jane Maxwell house coffee, 1/2 pot every morning (when home), through a drip coffee maker, 1/2 tsp sugar and a splash of whole milk! mmmm..


----------



## Harborwitch

2 cups of black coffee every morning.  During the week I usually make it, fresh ground and made in a Chemex coffee maker.  Can't give a brand - we buy our beans green and roast usually 2 or 3 times a week.  Depends of the beans.  We used to do a lot of dark roasts, but lately we've been roasting a little lighter - to get more of the flavor components.  It was fun a couple weeks ago - we had a coffee that had a distinct blueberry taste - it was so fun, and even better cold than hot - I hope I can get more so we can have it iced this summer.


----------



## VeraBlue

I have a pot that grinds the beans and then shoots them into the basket, where the water drips over them.  5:15 every morning, I wake to the aroma of fresh coffee.   I add splenda and light cream to the coffee....and proceed to drink precisely half a cup.   I never finish a cup of coffee.  I think I have seperation anxiety.

Trader Joe's carries my favourite nicaraguan coffee.  Ask your parents to send you that.  I bet you'll love it.


----------



## amber

redkitty said:
			
		

> Hello fellow coffee connoisseurs!
> 
> How do you take your coffee???  Black?  Cream?  Sugar?
> 
> I'm living in a country full of tea and instant coffee!  Instant coffee!!  Blah!  Yes we have loads of Starbucks, but I make my own coffee, grinding fresh beans and using a drip coffee maker.  My lovely parents ship me care packages full of Extra Dark French Roast beans from Trader Joes.  YUM.  I also love other varieties, but I dont wanna ask for other blends!  (I miss Peets...mmmm)
> 
> Recently I starting using a Boudin French Press and I cant decided if I like it better than the drip.  Thoughts?
> 
> I love tea and I love instant coffee   I used to make perked coffee, then went to auto drip coffee maker with timer, and finally instant.  Folgers brand in the U.S. is pretty good, but lately I find that most coffee's give me headaches, even decaf.  Tea is my choice now.


----------



## Katie H

I've never been much of a coffee drinker.  Well, when I worked at the hospital it was the fuel that kept us going.  When I quit working there, I lost 15 pounds.  I suspect the lack of "cream and sugar with a little coffee" was the reason.

Here, since our house isn't air-conditioned, we only drink coffee in the colder months and then just on Sunday with breakfast.

I do have to say that we are coffee pot junkies.  We have a Bunn and an assortment of other electric and vintage makers, along with a French press.  Now, the French press does make a fabulous cup of coffee.  Depending on our mood, we'll make coffee using one of our devices.

We tend to like dark roast over other blends and only care for the flavored ones as dessert.  We are from the "if you want coffee" school, just have coffee.

We also prefer to use whole beans and grind them ourselves.  Our grinder is an old Braun that is at least 30 years old.  It's been a real trooper.


----------



## redkitty

mmmm....coffeeeee.  

Today is the coffee pot day since I dont want to make time for the press.  I LOVE dark roast and would never even consider drinking instant coffee!  Back home I would add FF Vanilla Coffeemate, which they dont have here.  So I gave up all creamer and now I'm a 3 sugar girl in 1 large cup!  I can only drink that 1 large cup, cant keep drinking it during the day.

Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## Mel!

Hello Redkitty

I love coffee too.
I think it does not matter which coffee maker, that coffee is made in, as long as it is made with fresh coffee grinds. And, I like them to come from beans, with a strong flavour. I dont like mild coffee much. 

Mel


----------



## boufa06

Like Katie E, I am not much of a coffee drinker also.  Even though I have previously worked for a major importer and exporter of coffee & other spices, and tasted gourmet coffee like Emerald Mountain, Kenyan AA, Italian Dark Roast, Aged Sumatra Mandeling to name a few, my daily cuppa is now Nescafe with sugar and milk and 'coffeelite' made from natural herbs.  During trips, I will resort to the South-East Asian convenience of the 3-in-1 (coffee, sugar and creamer) sachets.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Boufa, I was expecting you to tell us how great Greek coffee is. Because it is! This was altogether a dangerous thread for me to look at as I've just spent the last half hour or so looking up websites where I can buy a briki from. Tin-lined copper, stainless steel, what about a grinder, could it really grind the coffee fine enough...? Questions, questions.

Anyway, at the moment I drink very, very milky coffee made with espresso coffee. No sugar. Two thereof in the morning and none for the rest of the day. But I could easily drink a metrio right now... Oh dear.


----------



## boufa06

Snoop, it goes to show that things don't turn out always according to expectations.  In fact, they rarely ever do.  As for your best source of briki, any supermarket or convenience store would do here.  Unfortunately, this may not be the case where you live.  The trick is to find a suitably small pot that can take more or less the exact amount of coffee you intend to make.  Here you can find them for 1, 2, or rarely for 3 or 4 cups of Greek coffee.  The most important feature of these little coffee pots (brikia) is that the the side of the pot is not vertical but tapers gently inward and at the top flares out again.  This shape is important to get the Greek coffee you make to foam.  Any coffee pot of this shape and appropriate size would do just fine regardless of the material of construction.


----------



## yankeefaninseattle

Well, People, more power to you for stickin to the plain coffee thing. We drank so much coffee in college, I don't really care for it anymore. We just purchased a 5c auto drip maker, and have a pot btwn 2 of us in the AM, but it is a precursor to our lattes. Being a starbucks freak for 15 years now, we have invested in a latte machine, no not the big one Santa is bringing me for xmas next year, but the little krups. We get the starbucks espresso, 3 of the syrups, I make my own caramel sauce for the macchiatos. Each of us has one a day, sometimes 2. 
My current favorite is a cinnamon caramel macchiato w/ extra caramel sauce (you sub the cinnamon syrup for the vanilla syrup.)
At starbucks, my favorite is a quad venti or triple grande 2% no whip 1 pump raspberry white mocha, or same cinnamon spice white mocha, or their cinnamon dolce is a good one too. I love their green tea frappes...
B.


----------



## ChefJune

Loprraine said:
			
		

> Black, with just a bit of sugar. I love the French press also, unfortunately, don't have one!


_Eggg-zactly_ the same for me!

Think I need to do something about that.


----------



## mraa

This is my kinda thread ... when I lived at home (growing up) and the days (Sundays) I wasn't working or in college, my mom & I could down a 12 cup pot in no time flat.  These days, since I live next to Central Market, I really enjoy the flavored stuff.  The brand (vice) of choice is Lola Savannah.  They put out sample packages for .99 and for me, it makes 3 pots, or there abouts.  I used to drink it 'straight' up, but when my mom got addicted to Starbucks Sumatra, I started doing a drop or 2 of cream, and a scoop of sugar.  Mom likes home brewed Starbucks, not the stuff @ the store.  Oh, and our favorite Lola Savannah flavor is 'Cosy Winter's Night', esp. since in Texas, we only have 2 of those per year!!!!!


----------



## skilletlicker

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> 2 cups of black coffee every morning.  During the week I usually make it, fresh ground and made in a Chemex coffee maker.  Can't give a brand - we buy our beans green and roast usually 2 or 3 times a week.  Depends of the beans.  We used to do a lot of dark roasts, but lately we've been roasting a little lighter - to get more of the flavor components.  It was fun a couple weeks ago - we had a coffee that had a distinct blueberry taste - it was so fun, and even better cold than hot - I hope I can get more so we can have it iced this summer.



I've been away and so missed this thread 'til now.  Like Harborwitch, I drink it black, fresh ground, and home-roasted.  I enjoy being able to compare the taste of beans from various locations and sources.  There aren't many of us home-roasters around because people think it's too troublesome and time-consuming, but it really is not.  I spend ten minutes a week roasting and the morning grind takes less time than separating and inserting a coffee filter.


----------



## Dina

I take fresh Starbuck's medium roast beans, toss them in the grinder and make one shot of espresso.  Froth the warm milk, topped with espresso and dulce de leche syrup.  Mmmm....we haven't been throwing our money away buying expensive coffee at Starbucks anymore.  We make it at home.


----------



## Mel!

I got lucky, this week. 
I came accross whole nutmegs. Somebody here on this forum told me, that these freshly ground are delicious in coffee. Today, I will try it.  

Mel


----------



## redkitty

That sounds good Mel, let us know how it turns out!

I have not had coffee in 12 days!  Probably won't have any for another week.  But I miss it soooo!


----------



## Mel!

I am drinking it right now, Redkitty. 
I tastes great. I would also have added some cinnemon, but I have run out.

Mel


----------



## Robo410

black, no sugar.  I like dark roast for many such as Sumatran, or American roast for rich winey coffees like Columbian.  I like the Fench press...good coffee like good tea needs to be fresh and an 8 cup pot is only useful if you are serving dinner to 8 people. Unlike tea which can sit for a few minutes and a second cup can be had, coffee doesn't age in the pot well.  So the big mug size French press is an ideal size.  Restaurant supply stiores sell them and they are very reasonable (under $12 often)

I do tea after lunch, coffee before.  Picky about tea also...The UKers are lucky about that.  They know how to make a propper cuppa.


----------



## evenstranger

As Mr Wolf says in Pulp Fiction:

_Lots of cream, lots of sugar._

And if it's in the evening, a dash of vanilla extract and some good cinnamon.


----------



## The Dessert Diva

I have a bodum vacuum pot and love it! I was using the old TNT Mr. Coffee pot for years and then just decided one day that "I was worth more then the inferior instant stagnat that is sold to me in stores" and went out on a limb, bought my pot and now have a wonderful man about 1/2 hour from me who buys beans direct and roasts them for me. I make a bi-monthly trip up to see him, purchase my 6 lbs and I am off to home to enjoy my roast. Black, 1 level tsp of raw sugar and a touch of fresh cream. MMMM...supurb.


----------



## Rom

I use the stove top coffee maker. I love espresso coffee...essentially i drink a cold "flat white". Have had it since i can remember, the only change is i put more espresso in the milk as i got older


----------



## jet

*Douwe Egberts?*

Last winter, I had some Douwe Egberts decaf at a hotel that was the best coffee I have ever had.  I asked the staff and they told me the brand and that it comes as a concentrated liquid.  Later in the year, I had the same coffee at a business lunch.  I bought some Douwe Egberts ground decaf at a German-themed store over the summer but it was not the same coffee.  Any ideas?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

jet said:


> Last winter, I had some Douwe Egberts decaf at a hotel that was the best coffee I have ever had.  I asked the staff and they told me the brand and that it comes as a concentrated liquid.  Later in the year, I had the same coffee at a business lunch.  I bought some Douwe Egberts ground decaf at a German-themed store over the summer but it was not the same coffee.  Any ideas?


Jet, I've been on the same quest. The system is a cold brew one that produces a concentrate. You keep it in the fridge and then add a certain amount to hot water to make a cup of coffee. I bought a Coffee Toddy and it does work very well. Now I'm trying to find the right coffee.

Douwe Egberts makes several "flavors" of coffee that are available to consumers but so far, I haven't found the right one. I'm afraid it may be one that's made only for their proprietary concentrates and systems and may not be available to folks like us. (Burger King's new gourmet coffee, BK Joe, is a Douwe Egberts concentrate.) If you find a source for this stuff, please post it! I'll do the same.
BTW, welcome to DC! We're glad you're here!


----------



## yankeefaninseattle

*Cold Brewed Coffee*

Hey All,

I got the recipe from this forum to make cold brewed coffee, and it is the best coffee I've ever had. I put the grounds into my French Press, and let it steep overnite on the counter, then put it in the fridge, and it is ready to drink whenever we want it. I only have to use a fraction of the cream I do in my AM hot coffee because the coffee flavor really comes thru. So, THANK YOU for the recipe and idea, whoever posted it. Wow, a Starbuck's freak from way back actually learned something new about coffee. Go figure... Altho I still only use the SB coffees, mind you!!!

B.


----------



## Dina

I love coffee talk!!!  My coffee is usually with cream and Equal in the morning.  On occasion, I'll have a capuccino with caramel syrup over the frothed milk.  Mmmm.


----------



## Burnt_Toast

.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }I got a wuestions about coffee. Every time I make home made coffee I get coffee headaches. But whyn I buy from starbucks or dunkin donuts I dont get those headaches. Am I making my coffee wrong? I tried it with a french press and instant coffee with no success.


----------



## jet

Fisher's Mom said:


> Jet, I've been on the same quest. The system is a cold brew one that produces a concentrate. You keep it in the fridge and then add a certain amount to hot water to make a cup of coffee. I bought a Coffee Toddy and it does work very well. Now I'm trying to find the right coffee.
> 
> Douwe Egberts makes several "flavors" of coffee that are available to consumers but so far, I haven't found the right one. I'm afraid it may be one that's made only for their proprietary concentrates and systems and may not be available to folks like us. (Burger King's new gourmet coffee, BK Joe, is a Douwe Egberts concentrate.) If you find a source for this stuff, please post it! I'll do the same.
> BTW, welcome to DC! We're glad you're here!



The only kind I have found in stores is Douwe Egberts Senseo in Medium Roast and French Vanilla, and neither were even close.


----------



## redkitty

When we were in Spain last month we made coffee every morning using an espresso pot (little silver thingie you put on the stove)  The coffee came out soooo good!  We ordered one for home.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

redkitty said:


> When we were in Spain last month we made coffee every morning using an espresso pot (little silver thingie you put on the stove)  The coffee came out soooo good!  We ordered one for home.


That's true, Redkitty. A Russian friend of mine always made me coffee using one of those little espresso pots, too, and it was wonderful. (Of course, he always added a shot of cognac to it so that may have helped.) I can't believe I never watched to see how he made it. Did you get directions with your pot? Any hints? You can buy them in any grocery store here and they are very inexpensive so maybe I'll pick one up, too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Burnt_Toast said:


> .wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }I got a wuestions about coffee. Every time I make home made coffee I get coffee headaches. But whyn I buy from starbucks or dunkin donuts I dont get those headaches. Am I making my coffee wrong? I tried it with a french press and instant coffee with no success.


I haven't a clue, Burnt Toast. Is there any chance you have a small gas leak in your kitchen?

BTW, welcome to DC! Glad you're here.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

jet said:


> The only kind I have found in stores is Douwe Egberts Senseo in Medium Roast and French Vanilla, and neither were even close.


If you do a search on Amazon.com or ebay or even google Douwe Egberts, you will find ground and whole bean coffee. So far, I've only found about 5 different roast and flavors available to consumers.


----------



## Falkon

Don't get me started on coffee.  

I buy fresh fair trade whole bean coffee that has been roasted in state that week.  I keep it in an air tight, opaque container.  Every time I want coffee, I grind the beans fresh with a burr grinder and brew in a french press.  I can't even drink the stuff at work.  

I like mine with cream, and a tiny bit of sugar.


----------



## warwick.hoy

Falkon said:


> Don't get me started on coffee.
> 
> I buy fresh fair trade whole bean coffee that has been roasted in state that week.  I keep it in an air tight, opaque container.  Every time I want coffee, I grind the beans fresh with a burr grinder and brew in a french press.  I can't even drink the stuff at work.
> 
> I like mine with cream, and a tiny bit of sugar.



I want a grinder like that. 

I buy a locally roasted coffee called Doma. It is so rich and delicious. I take it with lots of half and half (organic) and lots of unrefined sugar. Brewed in a french press of course.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I bought a Bunn Commercial dual hopper burr grinder (used, on ebay) and a commercial Bunn brewer (also ebay). A lot of coffee gets drunk here and I love having a 12 cup pot brewed in 3 minutes. I have never used a french press, but so many people have said it's the only way to go so I'll probably try that too. I did get a cold brew system, as recommended by someone here at DC, for my little place at the coast and I'm amazed at the quality of the coffee. Very, very good. I haven't tried roasting my own beans yet but there are a lot of people here that do and have posted their methods. That's my next project. But for everyday, I grind my beans and then brew a pot, which I transfer to an airpot. (I _never_ use the warmer on my machine.) Then I have a cup with half-n-half or, if I'm feeling wicked, heavy cream.


----------



## JenMN

My favorite coffee beans are Ravens Brew beans.  I am out right now and am patiently waiting for my next shipment.

I make my coffee in my Cuisinart Grind-n-Brew.  I have a french press but don't use it much.  I will bring it for camping though.

I take my coffee with sugar free vanilla cream or vanilla soymilk.


----------



## Falkon

Fisher's Mom said:


> I bought a Bunn Commercial dual hopper burr grinder (used, on ebay) and a commercial Bunn brewer (also ebay). A lot of coffee gets drunk here and I love having a 12 cup pot brewed in 3 minutes. I have never used a french press, but so many people have said it's the only way to go so I'll probably try that too. I did get a cold brew system, as recommended by someone here at DC, for my little place at the coast and I'm amazed at the quality of the coffee. Very, very good. I haven't tried roasting my own beans yet but there are a lot of people here that do and have posted their methods. That's my next project. But for everyday, I grind my beans and then brew a pot, which I transfer to an airpot. (I _never_ use the warmer on my machine.) Then I have a cup with half-n-half or, if I'm feeling wicked, heavy cream.



ooooh, that sounds like a nice grinder.  About the french press - coffee filters filter out the oils from the beans, which are great.  It's really the best taste you can get.  The only problem with the oils is that they can actually raise your LDL cholesterol if I remember correctly.  

My grinder is a black and decker burr grinder.  It works for me, and it seems to produce a consistent grind.  It's definitely no high end espresso grinder, but it works for my normal beans.  If it wears out, I'm going to replace it with one of these Peugeot coffee mills.
Peugeot Bresil Coffee Mill: Walnut - Peugeot Grinders & Choppers

Also, since I found out we have some Huntsville members, great whole bean coffee can be bought from the following places in town:
- The Kaffeeklatch - roasted right in the store
- Olde Towne Coffee Shoppe - Higher Ground certified fair trade; good stuff
- Aromas - roasted in Tennessee, pretty good stuff


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I haven't found anywhere in town to buy fresh roasted whole bean coffee, Falkon. I'm envious you have found 3. There probably are some places here - it's a big city - but I just haven't found them. I think the Peugeot coffee mill is beautiful. Have you ever used one?


----------



## Falkon

I've never used a manual one, but I know the Peugeot one is high quality with the steel conical burrs.  I also know it takes longer and yields less, but I really like the look.  

If you go to any privately owned coffee shops, you'll probably find one selling good whole bean coffee.  You might find the coffee there to be the best you've ever had as well.  The key is that non-corporate coffee is almost always the best.  Levels of coffee to me are as follows:
- Privately owned coffee shops 
- Peet's - not bad for a chain.  
- Starbucks - coffee tastes burnt.  Lattes taste like hot milk
- Swill they make at work - it's just bad.  It's that Maxwell House crap and some other stuff the vending company provides.  It's BAD, it'll make you have heartburn, but MAN it's got some caffeine.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'll definitely try that. Actually, there's a wonderful coffee place near me that's not a chain and has great coffee and great atmosphere. I never even thought to ask about buying beans there! Thanks for tip. I did get some Peet's beans recently and they were good, but didn't really ring my bell. I don't like Starbuck's personally either, but I think I actually don't care for dark roasts. Medium roasts seem to be the ones I'm drawn to. And you're right about work coffee - universally bad, especially if it's free.


----------



## Goat Stew

I have mine black with an 1/2 of an inch of half and half. Dark roast also.


----------



## Goat Stew

Dina said:


> I take fresh Starbuck's medium roast beans, toss them in the grinder and make one shot of espresso. Froth the warm milk, topped with espresso and dulce de leche syrup. Mmmm....we haven't been throwing our money away buying expensive coffee at Starbucks anymore. We make it at home.


 

Are you grinding it for an espresso though??


----------



## Aera

I order fresh coffee beans from sweet marias, then roast and grind. Grinder and roaster settings vary by coffee bean and are critical in how the coffee will taste.


----------



## Falkon

I forgot to mention, there's a few online places that can send you fresh beans.  I think one is Coffee Emergency Cyberspace Roastery

Edit: woah, the forum turned the link into a title, awesome.


----------



## heavyG

There is also a green bean supplier in Toronto, that will ship everywhere:
The Merchants of Green Coffee (I'm new member so I can't post the link).
We are shooting segments with them right now on beans, roasting and brewing. These should be up by mid-December... lots of info, about a little bean.

G.


----------



## Nasika

I drink coffee only when I am sleepy 

But now it is not influencing me anymore 

I still want to sleep each time I drink coffee.


----------



## jet

Has anyone tried Barrington Coffee Roasting Company coffee?


----------



## Shiva

Every morning I take my coffee black with a small drop of skim milk


----------



## Dina

Forgive me if I posted this previously but I'm hooked on Starbuck's Costa Rica Tarrazu coffee with a splash of vanilla syrup, frothed milk and whipping cream.  It's a medium roast coffee; not too strong and has a wonderful flavor.  I crave it too often that now I'm drinking up to 3 cups a day.  Oops.


----------



## redkitty

I finally gave up sugar in my coffee about a month ago!  I now put just a tiny pinch of Stevia in it and I'm totally happy!  I also found that without all that sugar I can actually taste the flavor of my wonderful Peet's Major Dickason!


----------



## Alix

Giggling a bit here. Dina, I'm hooked on Costa Rican coffee too! Why am I not surprised that you are? My current fave is 1820's brand. Oh my goodness its so tasty. I have some Sunburst too, but I prefer the 1820's one. 

Oh, and I'm black coffee in the morning and if I have it in the afternoon, but I like a shot of cream and sugar for after dinner coffee.


----------



## babetoo

good old foldgers coffee for me, splendia and coffee mate.

just had a glass of iced coffee, left from breakfast. used 2% milk in it. 

babe


----------



## Dina

Alix said:


> Giggling a bit here. Dina, I'm hooked on Costa Rican coffee too! Why am I not surprised that you are? My current fave is 1820's brand. Oh my goodness its so tasty. I have some Sunburst too, but I prefer the 1820's one.
> 
> Oh, and I'm black coffee in the morning and if I have it in the afternoon, but I like a shot of cream and sugar for after dinner coffee.


I hear ya Alix.  It's that good I could drink it without the cream and sugar myself.


----------



## Maverick2272

redkitty said:


> Hello fellow coffee connoisseurs!
> 
> How do you take your coffee???  Black?  Cream?  Sugar?
> 
> I'm living in a country full of tea and instant coffee!  Instant coffee!!  Blah!  Yes we have loads of Starbucks, but I make my own coffee, grinding fresh beans and using a drip coffee maker.  My lovely parents ship me care packages full of Extra Dark French Roast beans from Trader Joes.  YUM.  I also love other varieties, but I dont wanna ask for other blends!  (I miss Peets...mmmm)
> 
> Recently I starting using a Boudin French Press and I cant decided if I like it better than the drip.  Thoughts?


We have a French Press, better tasting coffee than a drip but general uses more beans for the same amount of coffee so we mostly use the drip. Lots of beans, ground into dust so it is nice and dark. DW takes cream and sugar, I take just sugar. 
In the summer we get our coffee from the farmers market, in winter from Gevalia. Always the darkest roasts, always whole bean. The guy at the farmers market is trying to roast more this year, if he does that just means less Gevalia ordered. 

And I know what you mean about the instant coffee, DW's mom only drinks instant coffee despite the fact that she always told us how much better tasting ours was. I think it was a convenience thing mostly. All I know is I would always get my coffee _before_ going to her house!


----------



## Mav'sWife

Are you an American or Brit? 

My mother was British - and oddly enough - I never once saw her drink a cup of tea. Our house, growing up, the adults each had their own respective caffeine addiction - coffee for the gasp, British mother and black tea (with a little fresh mint) predictaby for my Middle Eastern stepfather. I think my mother mentioned, they forced everyone in boarding school take tea every day and that's why she disliked it so and never touched it again after graduating.

I love coffee, although I never drank any until I was 32. I blame the secretary next to me that talked the office manager into ordering starbucks for the office coffee station - one cup of that stuff and I was hooked. 

I prefer (in fact it's about the only way I take it) to buy my beans wholeand grind them myself. I'm not too picky about the brand (store brands are fine) - it just has be whole beans. I do prefer darker & French roasts. The breakfast blends, although good, are a bit too light for me.

In regards to instant, I would rather forgo coffee forever, then drink instant - it's just terrible and not worth the calories.


----------



## Maverick2272

Not being picky about the brand of coffee is in effect only when she is doing the shopping and I am not there.... I make sure that doesn't happen often!


----------



## Caine

I want my coffee made with freshly ground Aribica beans. This month it's a Hawaiian blend of Kona, Kuai, and Molikai grown coffees. Last month it was Jamaican Blue Mountain. I drink it from an 11 ounce cup, to which I add one teaspoon of Demerara sugar and 9ml of half & half.


----------



## Dina

How's Starbuck's Seatle's Pike Place coffee compared to Starbuck's Costa Rica Tarrazu?  I am not happy with the new coffee my DH got (the Pike Place) as I got used to the medium roast flavor of Tarrazu.  Argh!


----------



## LadyCook61

Mav'sWife said:


> I prefer (in fact it's about the only way I take it) to buy my beans wholeand grind them myself. I'm not too picky about the brand (store brands are fine) - it just has be whole beans. I do prefer darker & French roasts. The breakfast blends, although good, are a bit too light for me.
> 
> In regards to instant, I would rather forgo coffee forever, then drink instant - it's just terrible and not worth the calories.


 I'm with you about the grind it yourself and instant coffee.  I like the dark roasts too. Hubby and I each have our own coffee maker because we don't share the same taste in coffee.  He likes the Chock full o nuts .  I prefer Gevalia , and it is expensive but it is worth it to me.


----------



## justplainbill

Glad to see Cafe Britt and Cost Rican Tarrazu have received honorable mention in this thread. To get my coffee at a 'reasonable' price, I have to order it in rather large quantities. After a fair amount of trial and error I've been able to roast green beans to my satisfaction in a frying pan. Sweet Maria's instructions were quite helpfull. Other than being able to roast to suite one's taste, green beans have the advantage of keeping better than roasted ones. I like my brew with a splash of half and half or 10% butterfat evaporated milk. We have both a newer steel burr hand grinder and a 70-some year old combination steel burr and stone hand grinder. The older one is far superior.


----------



## Maverick2272

I have bought Starbucks whole bean coffee in the store before, but not often only when it is on sale. One time the French Roast we bought was burned pretty badly, but the others were pretty good. We tried a 'Serena's Organic Blend' just because it shared it's name with DW, it was actually real good.
I don't buy from the Starbucks storefronts though, every time I do I seem to get old burned coffee that has been on the burner all day and is terrible!


----------



## jet

Starbucks has OK coffee...almost as good as McDonalds.


----------



## VickiQ

jet said:


> Starbucks has OK coffee...almost as good as McDonalds.


Have to agree with you Jet- I do enjoy a cup of McDonald's coffee better than Starbucks!!!Loveand energy, Vicki


----------



## Maverick2272

Our McDonalds only serves hot brown water.... and I don't know who this 'Joe' guy is that Burger King put in their coffee cups, but he is pretty bland as well...

Caribuo Coffee is one I like, along with the Seatle's Best they offer at the book store, and Einstein Coffee is pretty good. I just find in general the smaller places have the better coffee than the bigger chains.
Don't care much for Dunkin Donuts coffee either....


----------



## gadzooks

coffee...mmmmmmmmmmmmm...coffee. I do drink coffee. I currently am drinking a dry-processed Nayarit Rustico, from Mexico. Organic, shade-grown, fair trade. I buy the green beans in bulk, 5# at a time, from Sweet Maria's (online), and roast myself, small batch, in a FreshRoast +Eight. One batch light, city roast, and another, darker, full-city roast, then blend them. Good to grind the next day. Very chocolatey, very wiry. Grind fine in an old KA A-9 mill, and into a Revere Ware Drip-O-Lator with a paper filter. Use filtered water, slightly alkaline where I live, for a naturally sweet, low acid pot of coffee. I like hot coffee black, iced coffee white. What I don't drink in the morning goes into a smoothie in the afternoon with vanilla soymilk and Girardelli's sweet powdered cocoa, banana and ice. I use just the full-city roast for espresso, with steamed vanilla soymilk. For coffee out, it's the Coffee Connection in Meiner's Oaks. My favorite coffee _really_ away from home has got to be the Joe they serve in Center Camp at Burning Man. I have yet to try Starbuck's or McDonald's. Ooh. When I came home from Viet Nam, I pulled a year at Schofield Barracks on Oahu. The mess system purchased locally as much as possible, so we had fresh Kona coffee in the mess hall 24-7. I also volunteer as overnight host in a seasonal warming shelter for the homeless, and serve Cafe Pajaro from Trader Joe's to our guests. Buy whole-bean, grind fresh and brew in a Bunn-O-Matic drip. They seem to like it, and I seem to like it, too.


----------



## suziquzie

Can someone please make my coffee this morning? 
I don't feel like getting off my butt to go make it..... plus the coffee gringer wakes up the kids and it's so nice and peaceful right now!!! 
Dark, bold, strong please.


----------



## jet

*Cold-brewed coffee concentrate*

Just this week I heard a recipe for cold-brewed coffee concentrate.

1 lb. coarsely-ground coffee
11 cups water
Combine coffee and water in a large bowl.  Cover and sit on the counter overnight.  Strain out the coffee grounds and refrigerate for up to two weeks.


I tried it with 2oz coffee and 11oz water, and it seems quite promising.


----------



## gadzooks

Good morning, suziequzie, your coffee is ready.


----------



## suziquzie

Oh thanks, but I couldn't wait. 
I've had a whole pot already.


----------



## redkitty

Can you believe I haven't had coffee in 7 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadzooks

mmmmmmm...more for me...


----------



## MexicoKaren

Gadzooks, we live in Nayarit and enjoy absolutely the best coffee I've ever had here. We buy from a small coop that is near Compostela. To the best of my knowledge, they don't market outside Mexico, but certainly there must be others who do. It is very mellow, low acid, rich and flavorful. We pay 60 pesos for a half kilo (about $6) and there are only two little tiendas here in Bucerias that sell it. We are so spoiled now.

Jet, I have a friend back in the states who makes coffee this way, and frankly, I didn't care for it, but I'm not sure what kind of coffee she started with, and that makes all the difference, of course. It is convenient, and you can have your coffee cold or hot. I brew up several espresso shots, add sugar to make (almost) a syrup and use it for iced coffee (add milk) for a few days at a time. It loses some of its flavor after just a few days in the fridge.


----------



## Rom

redkitty said:


> Can you believe I haven't had coffee in 7 days!!!!!!!!







Congrats! i did it once I couldn't do it...again....


----------



## Maverick2272

redkitty said:


> Can you believe I haven't had coffee in 7 days!!!!!!!!



Why torture yourself so??


----------



## redkitty

Still no coffee for me!  14 days now!  I will drink it again eventually but not for a while and probably not everyday like I have been.


----------



## Maverick2272

redkitty said:


> Still no coffee for me!  14 days now!  I will drink it again eventually but not for a while and probably not everyday like I have been.



I average one or two cups a day, two if I have one in the morning, one if I only have one at night.

Still, you didn't say why you were torturing yourself this way??


----------



## redkitty

Well, Mav...yesterday I had a cup but decided it was a one day thing.  No reason other than I think I can do without it.  I don't like the idea of having a caffeine addiction.  So if I have it every now and again I think thats much better for redkitty.


----------



## elaine l

This morning I am enjoying my coffee in one of my new cups I purchased this past weekend at Simon Pearce.  Tastes so much better now.


----------



## suziquzie

When I work on weekends I am lucky to have acess to an espresso machine and all sorts of goodies to add.... but usually I just make myself a strong Americano....
However nothing beats a mug (or 8) of plain ol French Roast in my own house on Monday morning!!!


----------



## gadzooks

I'm with Suziequzie on this. I make a pot in the morning (just about now) so it's ready when I have finished my morning ablutions. I use an old Revere Drip-O-Lator, which makes eight 5-1/2 oz. cups. Four mugs. It will disappear over the course of the day. Plus coffee "out". I roast twice a week, so it's always fresh.


----------



## Dina

Ick!  Just tried the Folders Gourmet Java Bold and didn't care for it.  Do the other flavors from this gourmet brand taste as bitter?  I will stick to Starbucks Costa Rica Tarrazu for now.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

gadzooks said:


> I'm with Suziequzie on this. I make a pot in the morning (just about now) so it's ready when I have finished my morning ablutions. I use an old Revere Drip-O-Lator, which makes eight 5-1/2 oz. cups. Four mugs. It will disappear over the course of the day. Plus coffee "out". I roast twice a week, so it's always fresh.


I can't remember if I asked this before (maybe one of those senior moments) but what do you use to roast your beans and what technique? I want to start.


----------



## gadzooks

I have a FreshRoast 8+ that I found on CraigsList for $20, I think, and a recently scored Caffe Rosto, found in a thrift store for $4. Both are good, both are no longer made. They do small batches, which is good, because I like to blend roasts for a more complex flavor, and only roast 3 days ahead. I get raw beans generally from Sweet Maria's, online, and am partial to a Nayarit Rustico from Mexico. Fair trade, shade grown, organic and dry processed. Both roasters use fan-forced hot air, and both have automatic timers. And both can frequently be found for cheap on eBay, if you do not have access to good second-hand shops. Sweet Maria's is also a wealth of information on coffee, roasters and roasting. Home Coffee Roasting Supplies -Sweet Maria's


----------



## Aria

*I do like my coffee*

Purchase the whole bean 8'oclock (in the red bag) or on occasion Gevlia
Breakfast Blend.   We grind in an old fashioned coffe grinder placed on our wall in the kitchen.  DRINK MY COFFEE BLACK.

bethzaring, your coffee pot ceramic is very attractive.  Going to check at Garage Sales...perhapse I will locate one.

I use chem x glass pot.  Or a Braun Coffee Maker.  

Remember:  the coffee grounds are great for acid loving plants...work into the soil.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

gadzooks said:


> I have a FreshRoast 8+ that I found on CraigsList for $20, I think, and a recently scored Caffe Rosto, found in a thrift store for $4. Both are good, both are no longer made. They do small batches, which is good, because I like to blend roasts for a more complex flavor, and only roast 3 days ahead. I get raw beans generally from Sweet Maria's, online, and am partial to a Nayarit Rustico from Mexico. Fair trade, shade grown, organic and dry processed. Both roasters use fan-forced hot air, and both have automatic timers. And both can frequently be found for cheap on eBay, if you do not have access to good second-hand shops. Sweet Maria's is also a wealth of information on coffee, roasters and roasting. Home Coffee Roasting Supplies -Sweet Maria's


Thanks! I found both the FreshRoast and the Caffe Rosto on ebay. Do you prefer one over the other? I have been to Sweet Maria's and you're right - there's tons of info there. I'll definitely order my beans from there when I get a roaster. I like Mexican coffees too. The already roasted beans I buy at the store are Mexican beans.


----------



## Bigjim68

Fresh ground, french pressed, Takes about the same time in the morning as starting breakfast. My coffee purvayor sells Kona as a leader for around 10 bucks a pound and roasts on premises.  Costo Columbia Supremo is pretty good and much cheaper.  French press allows you to make any quantity from a cup up without loss of flavor.  Used to buy Meru from Africa.  Haven't seen it in years, I have heard it got caught up in some civil war.


----------



## gadzooks

Fisher's Mom said:


> Thanks! I found both the FreshRoast and the Caffe Rosto on ebay. Do you prefer one over the other? I have been to Sweet Maria's and you're right - there's tons of info there. I'll definitely order my beans from there when I get a roaster. I like Mexican coffees too. The already roasted beans I buy at the store are Mexican beans.



Both roasters are equally good. The FreshRoast+8 is easier to dump after roasting. Be aware that the volatile oils produced by roasting may set off your smoke alarm. Whee!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks Gadzooks. I'm really excited about this last step to the perfect cup of coffee.


----------



## gadzooks

Last step? Heehee...first step. Roasting will take some practice to perfect. But you'll get there, I have no doubt! Have fun!


----------



## skilletlicker

Fisher's Mom said:


> Thanks! I found both the FreshRoast and the Caffe Rosto on ebay. Do you prefer one over the other? I have been to Sweet Maria's and you're right - there's tons of info there. I'll definitely order my beans from there when I get a roaster. I like Mexican coffees too. The already roasted beans I buy at the store are Mexican beans.


I have ordered from Sweet Maria's and been well satisfied. I also buy raw cofee beans at a local Middle Eastern Grocery. You don't get all the information Sweet Maria provides but it's very convenient to get coffee locally; I get olive oil there also.

I roast in a frying pan on the stove top. Posted the details here somewhere a while back.  Was going to get one of those fancy roasters if the cowboy thing didn't work out but I'm satisfied with the technique so never spent the money.


----------



## justplainbill

Cast iron frying pan works fine for me.  I do about 2 ounces (double layer of beans) at a time over medium heat until beans are brown and oily.  Only problem is some beans pop out of pan.  Can't cover pan because it requires constant stirring.


----------



## gadzooks

OK, here 'tis...the coffee thread, awakened. Fresh and hot just for you! And let me mention here that if you think you want to roast your own coffee but don't want to make a big investment in something you're not sure of, no worry. You can roast coffee in small batches in a hot air popcorn popper. Please note that the popper needs to be of the type that has the hot air inlets in the sides of the roasting (popping) chamber, not on the horizontal bottom surface. Find them in thrift stores for under five dollars. Find good instructions here


----------



## Alix

gadzooks, THANKS!


----------



## Jikoni

Not a big fun of coffee(I have one or two a year!)but try grating nutmeg into your coffee, just a little.


----------



## letscook

Black coffee for me.
Used to drink it with cream and sugar, but when pregnant for daughter 30 yrs ago, the cream bothered me and then it was to sweet so  lil by lil the sugar left and now it is black only

my favorite coffee is Tim Horton's coffee - use to get just at the resturant but now it is in the grocery stores.  

Hmmm sounds good think Ill go make a pot


----------



## msmofet

where ever i go if i see coffee beans i grab a bag i taste a bean and if i like it in the bag some beans go. i put some of this and some of that in the bag and i have a wonderful blend. i like my coffee with sugar and 1/2 & 1/2.


----------



## linicx

DampCharcoal said:


> I take mine black and slightly strong if I can. Unfortunately, the coffee maker is on the fritz and I'm drinking warm well water with instant coffee. Gad, this stuff is vile.



Chef. why don't you make campfire coffee. All you need is coffee and water and a pan.


----------



## gadzooks

Fisher's Mom said:


> Thanks! I found both the FreshRoast and the Caffe Rosto on ebay. Do you prefer one over the other? I have been to Sweet Maria's and you're right - there's tons of info there. I'll definitely order my beans from there when I get a roaster. I like Mexican coffees too. The already roasted beans I buy at the store are Mexican beans.



I prefer the Freshroast...I generally like dry-processed coffees, and they produce a lot of chaff. The Freshroast just blows it out, but the Caffe Rosto recirculates the hot air, and the chaff can build up quickly and stop the air flow. You might consider starting out with a hot air popcorn popper. Same baych size, and much less $$$ to get started.


----------



## msmofet

gadzooks said:


> OK, here 'tis...the coffee thread, awakened. Fresh and hot just for you! And let me mention here that if you think you want to roast your own coffee but don't want to make a big investment in something you're not sure of, no worry. You can roast coffee in small batches in a hot air popcorn popper. Please note that the popper needs to be of the type that has the hot air inlets in the sides of the roasting (popping) chamber, not on the horizontal bottom surface. Find them in thrift stores for under five dollars. Find good instructions here


roasting with an air pop popcorn popper.

YouTube - Home Coffee Roasting


----------



## VanReal

Wow!  This thread has inspired me to try some new coffees.  I am a coffee whore of sorts and as long as it's not instant I am all over it.  I even have the bad habit of making a pot before bed, having a cup, and then microwaving cups in the morning.  I prefer the stronger coffees but don't care for flavored.  If I want flavor I'll add Bailey's...


----------

